# Allison 3060 shift pad not lighting or shifting



## fredhengel

I am new here and not sure I posted my problem in the right forum of the site so I am reposting it here, now that I see there is a Allison section. Accept my apology if I am doing this wrong.

I have a 94 Monaco Dynasty with 205,000 miles with the original MD3060 transmission and ECU that has been working fine until now. After backing about 50 feet the shift display went blank and the Trans went into neutral and would not shift, the Do Not Shift light on the dash lit up also. The battery checks OK, the inline fuse at the battery to the ECU is OK. The fuse in the VIM is OK. The shift pad lights momentarily after turning ignition key and then fades away blinking ,in very few seconds. The longer I wait between tries the longer the shift pad will stay lit up to maybe 30 seconds max. It does not matter if I start the engine or just turn to ON it acts the same. The leveling jacks receive power from the same relay that comes from the ECU and goes into the VIM. The jacks acted the same way the night before the shift pad quit, Power for a second or two then dead. I jumped power from the relay going into the VIM to the jack control and they work fine now. I was able to move the coach about 30 feet after not trying the ignition for a few hours while I replaced a relay and a solenoid that I thought could be the cause, Wrong !

To move the coach off the street I punched drive as soon as I turned the key, the keypad lit and I was able to drive until it went blank and returned to neutral.

I obtained a Allison WTEC II electronic controls troubleshooting manual and found how to check codes.
My Codes are D 1 - 6 9 - 32 and the manual says, I think, replace ECU.

My ECU has a sticker with these details .... ECU + CAL ASSY 29511270 CIN 070011Y003A -MODEL MD3060 -GOV RPM; 2400 -TYPE; BASIC - PRI MODE 1-6P - SEC MODE; 1-6E TPS; Y - and another sticker with ECU MODULE P?N 29514527 10-11-1993 S?N 2222771 MODEL NO BCU1200.

Does anyone know if a new ECU is the only cure for this problem and if so where is the best place to get one ? I am in NJ about 30 miles from Johnson and Towers Allison but they don't open until Tuesday. Any Ideas ?

Fred
94 Monaco Dynasty


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison 3060 shift pad not lighting or shifting

Code 69 XX almost always is a failed ECU.  If you get the vehicle to Johnson & Towers you might have them make sure that power circuit for the jacks is in a neutral interlock type circuit and not sharing power feed with the ECU's power feed.  The ECU should be on its own circuits for power and ground.  Johnson & Towers is an authorized Allison distributor and should do you a good job.


----------



## fredhengel

Re: Allison 3060 shift pad not lighting or shifting

Thanks for the reply. All the Allison dealers here in NJ were closed today but I contacted TKT Sales in Pa and they have "surplus new" and used ECU units available. I ordered a new unit and it is being programed for my coach using it's VIN number. I will get it tomorrow hopefully.

Are there any tricks to install the keypad to the new unit ? I have not taken mine apart but see only 4 screws holding it to the ECU.

The power circuit's have been working OK the way they are for the 4 years I have owned the coach and most likely for the 13 years and 200K miles since it was new so I don't think I will mess with that but will give it some serious thought. The ECU is the original unit.

Fred H
94 Monaco Dynasty


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison 3060 shift pad not lighting or shifting

It's been a while since I've done it, but I think there's a ribbon connector connecting the keypad to the guts of the ECU.  Take off the four screws, lift the keypad carefully, disconnect the keypad and you're done.  Reverse to reassemble.  Anytime when working around electronics, ground yourself and be careful of static electricity.  Good luck.


----------



## fredhengel

Re: Allison 3060 shift pad not lighting or shifting

DON, 
Thanks for your help. As Johnson and Towers Allison was closed until today. Yesterday I found TKT Sales in Bensalem Pa and ordered a New old stock, 1995, ECU for a very good price. Ted programed it for me last night and today R&R the keypad to the ECU for me. It seems to work fine in the driveway but I have not road tested it yet.

 I may have another problem  though, as it now gives a code of 0 1 - 2 3  -  1 2  It would not reset with the mode button it just beeped.  I think thats a shift selector fault according to my code sheet.

I have no doubt if there is a problem TKT will take care of it. Very nice guy to deal with.  www.tksales.com 

Fred H


----------

